
PythonJobs.com - cmalpeli
http://www.pythonjobs.com/
======
rplnt
Job site without SSL? That's new. Maybe they are just listing the jobs, and
linking directly to companies' own postings?

    
    
        Email
        First Name
        Last Name
        Upload Resume
    

Nope.

So, yeah.. no.

~~~
binarycrusader
Account creation and login pages are also served over HTTP. This site is
insecure and should be taken down immediately.

~~~
scrollaway
It's a failure of the web browsers to work with a site that would let you be
so insecure that it "should be taken down immediately".

Also, I appreciate and agree with the mindset that SSL should be ubiquitous
and that this site _is_ insecure, but I gotta say, the way you're phrasing
this reminds me of the most arrogant, spoiled customers that "demand" whatever
pleases them to customer support and take out all their anger on CSRs.

You can share advice without being demanding and arrogant. Try it.

~~~
zero_iq
Conversely, I find his comment to be perfectly matter-of-fact, whereas I find
yours (esp. your last paragraph) comes across as condescending, haughty and
(ironically) arrogant.

~~~
scrollaway
So you think it's OK to demand the shutdown of a site, saying it "should be
taken down _immediately_ "?

I wasn't kidding when I said it reminded me of the attitude some of the
nastiest people adopt when dealing with CSRs. Completely forgetting the human
element and just _demanding_ things all the time. A HN comment has even less
of a say in whether a site be taken down.

Humility isn't a sin. How hard can it be to stop at "This site is insecure."?

~~~
binarycrusader
_So you think it 's OK to demand the shutdown of a site, saying it "should be
taken down immediately"?_

If it's potentially exposing the personal information of others, yes. The fact
that the above statement values the hypothetical feelings of a person
providing the aforementioned site rather than the personal information
potentially exposed by anyone using the site suggests that perhaps priorities
have not been evaluated properly.

My statement was simple, short, and to the point. No criticism of its author
was made nor intended.

------
BinaryIdiot
Are there people out there who only want to work in one language or be hired
explicitly for one language? On the other side are there employers who only
want people well versed in X language?

I guess what I'm getting at is: most great developers I've met choose and use
whatever language is the best fit for the job, even if it isn't their
favorite. Targeting a specific language appears to be more of a niche, to me,
and not as forward-thinking (what if, in order to scale, a different language
is more appropriate and you hired only Python experts?). So how typical is it
for people to go through either side of this type of process when you're
targeting for a very, very specific type of knowledge ?

Curious mostly; not trying to simply be contrarian.

~~~
zeemonkee3
The problem is unless you have some offband connections or doing your own
startup it's very difficult to switch languages as a professional. For
example, if I wanted to switch to Rails development I'd have no chance getting
a job which asks for 5 years experience with Rails - I'd have to take a
junior/intern position which would be a huge salary hit.

So regardless whether I could learn Rails in a reasonable time or not, I
remain stuck in my pigeon-hole (exception is if a new tech comes along like
Elixir, where you have a chance at getting in the ground floor).

~~~
superswordfish
You can keep telling yourself that, but actually most places asking for only
five years' Ruby experience would kill for somebody with the same experience
in a similar language. Rails really isn't that hard to learn, especially if
you're taking a job that involves maintaining/enhancing an existing project.
You would be hired as a senior. Well, unless you actually can't grok Ruby
after knowing Python, which would be a sad state of affairs.

~~~
zeemonkee3
> most places asking for only five years' Ruby experience would kill for
> somebody with the same experience in a similar language

I've yet to see any evidence that is the case (not necessarily Ruby, but in
general)

------
svisser
If you're looking for Python jobs, there are plenty of alternative job boards
- including Python's very own:
[http://python.org/jobs/](http://python.org/jobs/)

~~~
vram22
Right. It's run by the PSF.

------
carlchenet
Seems like [http://www.pythonjobshq.com/](http://www.pythonjobshq.com/) ? only
the logo was changed. Is ithe same owner ?

~~~
castis
They're both made with [https://www.jobboard.io](https://www.jobboard.io)

~~~
carlchenet
yes I know, but even the price to post a job is the same :D

~~~
smarinov
\+ oh, the irony that the tool is written in Rails. :D

------
hiven
$199 seems pretty extortionate for what is just a jobboard.io site. Plenty of
free places to post.

------
mangoorange
Take a look at
[http://importpython.com/jobboard/](http://importpython.com/jobboard/) It's a
free Python Job Board. Plus jobs posted here are included in the importpython
newsletter. It's 100% free.

Disclaimer - I am associated with importpython.com now.

------
elthran
Definitely feel there needs to be a clearer distinction between the real
search results, and the "Latest from the web" results.

For example, a search for "London" gives 3 hits - then a small little gap, and
then a massive column full of non-python jobs

~~~
ant6n
Searching "Montreal" gives a first result of Mortgage Advisor in Clinton, NY.

------
icefo
Does someone remember the name of a website that you can use to propose your
services like a contractor ? There was a bit of everything from art stuff to
programming.

That site made me think of it. I'm in my last year of highschool and I'd like
to make some money as a python dev with simple missions

------
godzillabrennus
Love seeing sites powered by JobBoard.io - great product and great guy behind
it.

I'm not associated with them in any way but as a boot strapper I love free
high quality tools and they have one that's been superb for us.

~~~
michaelmior
Where is their free plan? The pricing page[0] shows the smallest plan starting
at $149/mo.

[0] [https://www.jobboard.io/pricing-plans/](https://www.jobboard.io/pricing-
plans/)

~~~
navait
If your product is good, you don't need to have a free plan. If you're the
sort of business that needs a job board, $149/mo is peanuts for the value you
get.

[http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2010/08/18/why-free-plans-
dont-...](http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2010/08/18/why-free-plans-dont-work/)

~~~
RodericDay
Comment above is replying to a GP who said

> I'm not associated with them in any way but as a boot strapper I love _free
> high quality tools_ and they have one that's been superb for us.

What kind of reply is this?

~~~
godzillabrennus
A founder who helps evangelize the brands of companies who help me get to my
goals. Something I think any community like HN should support.

------
kofejnik
looks like a front to "jobs by Indeed", actually

------
danvoell
What design template did you use for this? It's elegantly simple. Beyond
Bootstrap, is it custom designed?

~~~
gkoberger
[http://jobboard.io](http://jobboard.io)

------
Redoubts
WebDev only

=/

~~~
vram22
Yes, somewhat common these days. There is a lot of good and interesting work
that can be done with Python (and many other languages for that matter)
outside of web dev.

------
rbanffy
Is there a flag for "remote"?

------
pythonjobs
Hey folks! Use coupon code "hackernews" to post for free! Thanks!

~~~
collyw
Just tried that, "This coupon doesn't exist"

~~~
pythonjobs
make sure you don't include the quotes - just: hackernews

~~~
collyw
Thats exactly what I did.

~~~
DonHopkins
You forgot the secret invisible soft hyphen: "hacker&shy;news".

That's how you prove you're a worthy web developer.

You can also use "sʍǝuɹǝʞɔɐɥ" to prove you have wicked unicode chops.

